# Ich bin der NEUE!



## Lamour (25 März 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Aufnahme!
Habe die Seite zufällig (besser gesagt beim Suchen nach deutschen Promis) gefunden.
Was Promis allgemein betrifft, so habe ich bereits eine relativ große Sammlung, und kann sicher auch einiges selber posten, insofern es noch nicht on Board ist. :thumbup:

Schönen und sonnigen Sonntag!

Gruß, Lamour


----------



## General (25 März 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Lamour (25 März 2018)

Dankeschön! :thumbup:


----------

